# Smok M80 vs X Cube Mini



## Chilli (6/11/15)

Ola Peeps 

I am turn between the following two devices 

Can you please give me your thoughts/suggestions

I enjoy building and look more for flavor than clouds

Thanks


----------



## BumbleBee (6/11/15)

Any reason why you're not considering the eVic VTC mini?


----------



## Chilli (6/11/15)

@BumbleBee 

I would like the SMOK TVF4 so if I am buying a SMOK tank id like a SMOK mod

Would you rather recommend the eVic VTC mini?


----------



## Nimatek (6/11/15)

The biggest thing I can think of that would differ from the SMOK and the Evic Mini is the Evic only uses one battery. So you would charge more often.

Personally I have been looking around and finally decided on the Evic Mini.

It depends on what you want to use the device for though. Are you looking for Temp Control or just something with enough power to run the new Tank ?


----------



## Chilli (6/11/15)

@Nimatek Thanks, I would like the temp control option for big vape session using the quad coil head but also have the normal day vaping ability.

The TFV4 seems like a monster so I doubt I will be smoking it daily.

Have you heard of any problems with the Smok mini?


----------



## Nimatek (6/11/15)

Can't personally comment on the Xcube Mini, but the M80 you will want to skip then. Temp Control not really there at all on that unit 

Also, once you found a tank that you like, you will be amazed at how often you will use it as a daily vape  My Billow v2 replaced my Subtank mini completely.


----------



## JacoV (6/11/15)

I had my M80 for about 2 weeks and i gave up on it. TC is just plain horrible on that device, even after a firmware update


----------



## BumbleBee (6/11/15)

If you're looking for a temp control option then the M80 can safely be taken out of the equation. Now it's a choice between the eVic Mini and the XCube Mini. The Smok is also a single battery mod and with Bluetooth and those cool lighting effects you can expect even less mileage on a charge. Build quality in the eVic is also miles better than the Smok. Sorry guys, I may be a bit biased but that loose fitting battery door on the XCubeII just put me off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chilli (6/11/15)

Thanks guys

I was concerned about the battery door too

Any others mods that you would recommend?


----------



## BumbleBee (6/11/15)

Chilli said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I was concerned about the battery door too
> 
> Any others mods that you would recommend?


This should be coming fairly soon:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/wismec-presa-tc-75w.t16100/
Looks like it runs the same electronics as the eVic VTC with software tweaked by Wismec

This also has potential...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-sigelei-fuchai-200w-tc.t16205/


----------



## MunG (6/11/15)

Hey o/

Id also say E Vic Mini, but I own a Eleaf TC60Watt and that little device is quite amazing, the only problem here you are faced
with if you want to use the TFV4 properly, I suggest 100 Watt device, in TC Evic will push it no worries, but like that
Quad and triple coil will only come alive around 80 Watts, I own one and does not come of my Eleaf 100 Watt unless you
use the rba deck.

My Home setup is the TFv4 with quad for some clouds, and awesome flavor, daily is the Eleaf tc60 and a subtank on mvp3 pro.

I would say Evic mini but keep in mind the normal tfv4 coils take quite a lot of power to get going.


----------



## JW Flynn (6/11/15)

from my side, 1, the smok m80 is an awesome durable device, the wife still has hers and is a hard working little device with good performance. it can go up to 80Watt. 2 the cube mini as far as I remember is a 75 watt device, so not bad, taking also into consideration that it does cater for proper temp control across allot of mediums, that is a plus point.

now. the big thing here.....

The tfv4 is an awesome tank, I use mine daily, but trust me when I say she can eat your batteries like mad!!! so your ideal would be a device that you can carry additional batteries with and swop out when they are no longer usable..... That would mean that the m80 and the evic vt/mini is out, or you will sit and wait for charging most of the time!! don't want that, hehe

The last factor that you need to take into consideration is, and this is the bog one, if you are planning on using the quad / tipple head coils in this devicein Kenthal mode, then you are gong to want more than 80 watts... I run mine daily on a minimum of 95 watts. and the coils can push up to 140 / 160.

So there you have it, from that you can make your choice, I would personally go for the xcube 2 ( well I did, i have one, hehe) it's a 160 watt device by default but has recently received an update that pushes it up to a 180 watt device. offers TC on all mediums, and at R1220 it's a complete steal.

Hope that helps you 

PS: I have an evic vt, with a 0.3 ohm build on it inside a billow v2 (flattened clapton). the build chews the batteries like mad, definitely a one day only build. but what I want to emphasize here is that if the mod had a removable batteries, this would not have been a problem, hehe...


----------



## Nimatek (6/11/15)

The Evic VTC mini battery can be removed easily so having a spare for it is easy 

But as you stated, the big power needed to run some of the tank and coil setups can be a problem. Definitely need a dual battery system for that I think.


----------

